# Promote your business free on UK-M



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Should we have a UK-M Member Business Directory*​
Yes, I run a business and would like to promote it. 517.86%Yes, I don't run a business but like the idea of it. 2175.00%This is of no interest to me.27.14%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I know a fair few people on this board run their own businesses. I'm thinking of having an area where people can promote their own services for free. It would function like a UK-M Business Directory to get some free exposure for those people.

You wouldn't necessarily have to be self-employed - if you are employed at a company where you benefit in some way from bringing in new business then we could open it up to those members as well.

The most important aspect to me is wanting to do business with people I'm familiar with.

Regardless of whether I wanted a personal trainer, accountant, electrician etc I'd much rather have someone from this forum who I'm more likley to trust than a random person from the web or yell.

The purpose of this poll is to find out how many people are interested in this idea.

L


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Good idea, but I think it should be silver members and above to reduce spamming


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fantastic. Gold members only?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Fantastic. Gold members only?


Your the biggest spammer on here, you would be banned from this section as you would probably be advertising as a gigolo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

great idea maybe instead of bronze silver gold you could have a trusted as well ? just for trade/business so we know they are gtg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> Your the biggest spammer on here, you would be banned from this section as you would probably be advertising as a gigolo


or a cottager lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Fullhouse said:


> Good idea, but I think it should be silver members and above to reduce spamming


I agree.

It would probably also be the case that I (or another volunteer) add the details personally.

Members wouldn't be able to add their own listings.

L


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Good idea, but I think it should be silver members and above to reduce spamming


Better if we judged members by length and girth.....Sort the men out from the boys... :thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

uhan said:


> great idea maybe instead of bronze silver gold you could have a trusted as well ? just for trade/business so we know they are gtg


The way I'm looking at doing it would mean that members could 'Rate' the service they'd received and also leave feedback under each listing.

L


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it's a good idea, as long as some safeguards, such as the ones listed above, are implemented.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

chilli said:


> I think it's a good idea, as long as some safeguards, such as the ones listed above, are implemented.


Maybe even a review from members that have used their services


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I think it's a good idea, i'm just wondering what the forum sponsors will think of the idea.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

mars1960 said:


> I think it's a good idea, i'm just wondering what the forum sponsors will think of the idea.


We wouldn't allow anything which was a conflict of interest with any of the forum sponsors.. so no supplement shops, food suppliers etc.

L


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Lorian said:


> We wouldn't allow anything which was a conflict of interest with any of the forum sponsors.. so no supplement shops, food suppliers etc.
> 
> L


That would seem fair, as that is going to be the hottest type of business you could have on here. So it seems right to have to pay for that spot!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont have a business or any services that I can promote, BUT I always liek to give business to people who I have contact with rather than strangers


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Lorian said:


> We wouldn't allow anything which was a conflict of interest with any of the forum sponsors.. so no supplement shops, food suppliers etc.
> 
> L


Thats what i thought, but they have to pay to promote their products and we wouldn't have to, regardless of the product it's still free promotion for some and not for others, wouldn't this in itself be a conflict of interest?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Thats what i thought, but they have to pay to promote their products and we wouldn't have to, regardless of the product it's still free promotion for some and not for others, wouldn't this in itself be a conflict of interest?


maybe a simple ...joe blogs does xyz but to have a banner or web link they should pay like any other sponsor ?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lorian said:


> I know a fair few people on this board run their own businesses. I'm thinking of having an area where people can promote their own services for free. It would function like a UK-M Business Directory to get some free exposure for those people.
> 
> You wouldn't necessarily have to be self-employed - if you are employed at a company where you benefit in some way from bringing in new business then we could open it up to those members as well.
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea mate I'm all for people promoting their businesses, maybe you can ask them for the same in return??



uhan said:


> great idea maybe instead of bronze silver gold you could have a trusted as well ? just for trade/business so we know they are gtg


To save spammers I agree with you.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

mars1960 said:


> Thats what i thought, but they have to pay to promote their products and we wouldn't have to, regardless of the product it's still free promotion for some and not for others, wouldn't this in itself be a conflict of interest?


It would be very different.. the forum sponsors benefit from banners in sigs, links in welcome emails and PM's, their own sub-forums for showing offers etc. Basically, their businesses are actively promoted.

The Member Business Directory would simply be there if someone wanted to reference it. It would be a feature of the board.



uhan said:


> maybe a simple ...joe blogs does xyz but to have a banner or web link they should pay like any other sponsor ?


To be honest I'm not interested in members paying for it. UK-M members make this board a popular community and if I can use some of that popularity to help bring in more business for people then I'm happy to do so.

If we were to have different 'standard' and 'premium' listings I'd split them based on SILVER/GOLD status and maybe Like/Reps.

L


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds a good idea. On a car forum i go on there is an "itrader" section on it similar to feedback on ebay and everyone gets an itrader score......


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

only cold ones ! not silvers lol


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

great idea Lorian!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the positive feedback.

We are going ahead with this and also something else new which I've kept quiet.... :whistling:

Both new additions will be launched in a couple of weeks..

If you are a SILVER or GOLD member and want to have your bsusiness listed in the new directory please send me a PM telling me:

1. Your business name and type

2. A short sentence (sub-title) to appear under your company name

3. 1-2 paragraphs description about what you do/offer

4. Contact address, tel and website.

5. Attach your logo

L


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback.
> 
> We are going ahead with this and also something else new which I've kept quiet.... :whistling:
> 
> L


Ooooo, Im intrigued


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i cant wait to see the description jpaycheck will give for his being a cottager business lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Great idea Lorian!


----------

